# Mock-Up Monday



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2020)

With many having more time on their hands than usual, I would imagine several bicycle projects are getting more attention. That is after the Honey-Do list has been tended to of course. Post up some neglected or new projects you have been tinkering with.

I've been working, but had several vacation days to use up. So after some work around the house and reorganizing my bike parts stash, I had some time to mess with a few bikes I have been meaning to work on.  Post yours up too!

I finally replaced the busted fender braces and installed the chrome fenders on my '36 Colson


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 4, 2020)

Great looking bike @fordmike65 !
This one will get a separate thread when done due to the history drama behind it but it’s finally coming together.


----------



## Dave K (May 4, 2020)

Had a little over a month off of work and found time to get this one 95% done along with some other bike project and lots of household chores.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2020)

Another one that's been waiting in pieces...1937 Colson Imperial. Just a preliminary bolt together this past week to see what needs fitment attention, but still far from done.


----------



## Dope54 (May 4, 2020)

Finally found some fenders for the 5 bar. Metal worked them a bit and patina painted them to match. Came out better then I expected.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 4, 2020)

I worked on this Monark 5 bar almost 2 years . Finally finished it during some time off


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2020)

One more. This one is a fantasy build that's been rolling around in my head a bit, sparked by pieces I had lying around and my girl's Vogue. I mean, what do you do when there's a 36 Colson straight bar frame hanging here, a set of deep Walds there, an extra Delta Hornlite in your light stash and a set of rare Torrington battery tube bars hanging off a nail in the garage??
Well....it looked better in my head. First I tried the tube bars with a Torrington Deco stem. Something just looked off. The bike looked top-heavy, chunky. Not streamlined at all.







So I swapped in a moto style stem. Better...but as cool as the battery tube bars are...they just weren't doing it for me.










So, out with the tube bars and in with some trusty long-pull crossbars and a clamp on battery tube. Mucho betta


----------



## John G04 (May 4, 2020)

Dave K said:


> Had a little over a month off of work and found time to get this one 95% done along with some other bike project and lots of household chores.
> 
> View attachment 1187145




Beautiful!! My favorite color combo


----------



## 1motime (May 4, 2020)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Great looking bike @fordmike65 !
> This one will get a separate thread when done due to the history drama behind it but it’s finally coming together.
> 
> View attachment 1187142



Your Auto cycle is looking good!  What is the 20"er?  Nice!


----------



## IngoMike (May 4, 2020)

I was able to mock up this display with stuff I found in my swap box.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 4, 2020)

@1motime 








						2 year + Restoration Complete | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I'm excited to finally show off my 20" Prewar Schwinn restoration. I can't thank my friends and fellow Cabers enough for their contributions (parts and time). I'd like to specifically thank Gary Rebmann aka SchwinnXchange for his fine paint work. He is a way under the radar collector who used to...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 1motime (May 4, 2020)

markivpedalpusher said:


> @1motime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW  I am speechless...  Without a doubt the BEST 20"er I have ever seen!  Obviously done to fulfill a vision and done to the highest standard.  Just caught my eye in your post.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2020)

Dope54 said:


> Finally found some fenders for the 5 bar. Metal worked them a bit and patina painted them to match. Came out better then I expected.View attachment 1187174
> View attachment 1187175



I love it!   I would look right at home with my Airflo with the patina


----------



## Dope54 (May 4, 2020)

@Robertriley thanks .... idk I really like this one ... I don’t think I could ever part with it


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 4, 2020)

Slowly, but surely...


----------



## Fat Willy (May 4, 2020)

Putting the beauty back together. Only parts I’m missing are a dog leg, drop stand and bolts for the truss rods. Correct forks, grips, chainring and seat are not shown but I have them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2020)

Fat Willy said:


> Putting the beauty back together. Only parts I’m missing are a dog leg, drop stand and bolts for the truss rods. Correct forks, grips, chainring and seat are not shown but I have them.View attachment 1187329
> View attachment 1187330
> View attachment 1187331
> 
> ...



Hey...some of those parts look mighty familiar....


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 4, 2020)

*Thanks Mike For this Thread,,just so happens I Mocked up what I am wrenchin on ,,,And the first photo is of a Battery Can / Newspaper Tube ,,should of taken measurements,Marone Mia!!! well no problem ,got out Da rite tool for the job,,cut her down ,,Flat Blacked it out ,,and also put on this,, Which I do believe is a Wald Competitive chain guard,,that I found in my shop,,cause I aint runnin without a guard ,,This is gonna be a Mockery,,a Mock Up ,,or I am gonna get Mocked 








*


----------



## deepsouth (May 4, 2020)

Closing in on this one. A few more pieces to go.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 4, 2020)




----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (May 4, 2020)

Working on this one again today... making some hanging tank brackets. Full thread is here:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-schwinn-c-model-maroon-ivory-rustoration.167321/


----------



## Just Jeff (May 4, 2020)

Still in the gathering parts phase of this build.  I’ll be searching for fenders and cranks next...


----------



## Jay81 (May 5, 2020)

I've made exactly zero progress on my REPLICA/TRIBUTE Firestone Fleetwood since finding the repop stem at ML last October. 
BUT I've managed to sell several bikes and some parts over the last several weeks. If I can free up enough space I might start fiddling around with it some more. Have a couple other projects on the back burner as well due to space issues.


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 13, 2020)

I swapped out a set of rider wheels to give this New England Arch Bar a test ride....it has been hanging from the ceiling since it arrived over 2 years ago.....nice ride!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 14, 2020)

Since I can't open my cafe I made a bike shop for myself in my storage... the shop is not quite there yet, but coming along. I'm working on TR6SC's 26X, Flocycle, my hextube and custom CWC Hiawatha I first built in 1982. Been making good progress on the 26x , I just today got some holes and divots filled on the frame, and plan to start sanding on it this week.


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2020)

Where's the pics of the 26X??


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 14, 2020)

mrg said:


> Where's the pics of the 26X??



Ah! I was about to add that I'll be documenting the build of the 26x soon in its own thread.... stay tuned. I went to visit friends of TR6SC yesterday in San Diego who inherited Mike's wingbar project he was posting the repair of here. I'm trying to help them put the bike together, and helping them document that build as well. My hope is to have all TR6SC's Silver King projects completed by late summer/early fall so we can have a ride, and memorial BBQ in his honor. I'm hoping y'all who knew or interacted with Mike Leebolt will come and bring your Monarks and Silver Kings.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 20, 2020)

I love the process of mocking up a bicycle, especially just before a swap. It reveals truth in the precious parts you have been saving months or years;  the only true way to find out the patina isn’t right or some other issue exists.

This Black Beauty came from our leader a few months ago.   There is still much to do and find: red, black, and white rims or wheelset, blue Non-skid tires (I’d buy a single or pairs), black beauty grips (or again a single), a better seat post, a period front fender mud flap, Black Beauty pedals, and likely I’ll swap out the seat.  Please contact me if you can help with any of these parts.  

Enjoy!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I love the process of mocking up a bicycle, especially just before a swap. It reveals truth in the precious parts you have been saving months or years;  the only true way to find out the patina isn’t right or some other issue exists.
> 
> This Black Beauty came from our leader a few months ago.   There is still much to do and find: red, black, and white rims or wheelset, blue Non-skid tires (I’d buy a single or pairs), black beauty grips (or again a single), a better seat post, a period front fender mud flap, Black Beauty pedals, and likely I’ll swap out the seat.  Please contact me if you can help with any of these parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 20, 2020)

Mocking up the aluminum 6 ribs. They still need some work..but can't wait to see them out front while riding again.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 20, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Mocking up the aluminum 6 ribs. They still need some work..but can't wait to see them out front while riding again.
> View attachment 1232081
> 
> View attachment 1232082



That’s bad ass Right there


----------



## Gladiron (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Jul 20, 2020)

Gladiron said:


> View attachment 1232222
> 
> View attachment 1232223
> 
> ...



My mind looks like the first photo.  At least you can work past the clutter and get to where you are going!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 20, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I love the process of mocking up a bicycle, especially just before a swap. It reveals truth in the precious parts you have been saving months or years;  the only true way to find out the patina isn’t right or some other issue exists.
> 
> This Black Beauty came from our leader a few months ago.   There is still much to do and find: red, black, and white rims or wheelset, blue Non-skid tires (I’d buy a single or pairs), black beauty grips (or again a single), a better seat post, a period front fender mud flap, Black Beauty pedals, and likely I’ll swap out the seat.  Please contact me if you can help with any of these parts.
> 
> ...



Brant, you are SPOT ON! I'm certain most of us built models when we were young; mock ups are like building a big model... it's the most fun!! I'm going back and revisiting some of my builds from the 80s and refining them. Bikes are the BEST hobby! It's ALL fun from the camaraderie with other bike folks, to mocking up, to riding them, and sharing them with others... I don't know where I would be without the bike hobby. It has saved me in these dystopian times. I have said it before, but it bears repeating; bike folks are some of the best people you will ever meet. I've met so many wonderful people here on the CABE. When I think of all the things I'm thankful for one of the first that comes to mind is vintage bicycles and the people I've met because of them.


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 25, 2021)

20's New England Truss...mocked up with a nice set of @KevinsBikes wheels and @Lux Low tires, and a crazy long spring saddle. It rides very well!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 21, 2022)

It was great to witness this fabulous mock-up!


----------

